# The office



## Master of Blades (Feb 18, 2003)

*Notification To All Staff Regarding Language * 

It has been brought to our attention that some individuals have been using foul language during the daily execution of their duty. Due to Complaints from some of the staff who are more easily offended, this type of language will no longer be tolerated. 

However, we do realise the importance of employees being able to properly express their feelings when communicating with other workers. With this in mind, the Human Resources department has compiled a list of code phrase replacements, so proper exchange of ideas and information can continue in an effective manner without risking offence to our more sensitive patrons. 


No ******g Way = I'm fairly sure thats not feasible

You're ******g kidding = Really?

Tell someone who gives a **** = You'll have to run that by.....

No **** told me = I wasnt involved in that Project

I dont have the ******g time = Perhaps I can work late

You really are a dopey **** = I still dont think its quite right

Who ******g cares = Are you sure thats a problem?

Eat **** and Die = You dont say

Eat **** and Die mother ****** = You dont say Sir

Kiss my **** = So would you like to help me

He's a ******g prick = He's somewhat sensitive 

She's an **** kicking ******g ***** = Shes an agressive career girl

You havnt a ******g clue = You could use a little more training

This place is ****** = We're a little disorganised today

What sort of ******g prat are you = You're new here Aren't you

Your a ******g wanker = Your my supervisor and I respect you

**** off = I'll look into it and get back to you

Will you **** off = I no longer require your assistance

:rofl:


----------



## chufeng (Feb 18, 2003)

Nice list...and useful, too.

 
chufeng


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey if I'd had that list sooner I would have gotten that raise (that was denied due to mouthing off )

You don't say Sir....
:lol: :lol:


----------

